# Kennt jemand dieses Verfahren gegen Algen?



## hunny (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo, bin gerade im Netz über diese Gerätschaft gestoßen : T-Flow Tronic 35 soll angebelich Algen für immer den gar aus machen. Kann jemand hier etwas dazu sagen?

Wäre nett, grüße volker


----------



## Tobi_Teich (19. Juli 2014)

Das System arbeitet mit Kupfer.
Durch geringe Mengen sterben die Fadenalgen ab, soweit funktioniert das Gerät.
ABER...
... durch das Gerät hat man einen permanenten, wenn auch niedrigen Kupfergehalt im Wasser.
Dadurch können Fische und Pflanzen auf Dauer geschädigt werden.


----------



## hunny (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tobi, danke für Deine Antwort. CU ist doch ein Zellgift oder? Das wäre natürlich überhaupt nicht gut. Also sollte man es lieber lassen oder? Ich meine zum testen viel zu teuer aber ich bin mit meinem Latain waas Algen angeht am Ende...... da greift man nach jedem Strohhalm....


----------



## Tobi_Teich (19. Juli 2014)

Ich habe es selbst nie ausprobiert. 
Habe mich mit dem Gerät auch vor 2 Jahren beschäftigt und meine oben genannte Antwort erhalten.

Habe jetzt kaum noch Algen, bin wir folgt vorgegangen :

- Pflanzen in Kies setzen und Erde abwaschen
- viele Unterwasserpflanzen ( __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest ...)
- Beschattung 
- geringer Fischbesatz bzw. geeigneter Filter

Es gibt für jedes Problem eine Lösung, also nie aufgeben.


----------



## juerg_we (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo volker,
was hast du denn für probleme mit den algen,bei mir war dass so dass am anfang de jahres bis ca mai ich klares wasser hatte (schon gefreut )
leider wurde nach der ersten hitzeperiode dem klaren wasser der gar ausgemacht,die sicht lag bei ca 15cm,
(den ganzen tag volle sonne),als gegenmaßnahme habe ich mir 60kg zeolith besorgt und unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt(nicht in relation zum teich ,waren 3 kleine büsche)
klares wasser hatte ich mir für diese saison schon abgeschrieben,und siehe da seit ca 10 tagen wird der teich immer klarer,die sicht ist momentan ca 1m,es bilder sich auf dem boden vom teich eine art hellgraue schicht,ich denke das das zeolith das gemacht hat (was anderes habe ich nicht gemacht),also probier es mal mit dem(pro 1000l wasser 1kg  zeolith),hast du fische im teich,hast du einen filter???
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

Moin Jürgen , ich habe schon tausend Dinge ausprobiert und nichts hat geholfen. Mein Teich liegt auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, ist morgen absolut klar bis dann ca gegen mittag dieser Schmodder da jeden Tag aufs neue nach oben kommt. Wir haben den Teich mit dem Schlammsauger bearbeitet und den ganzen Schlamm rausgeholt!!! Trotzdem kommt es immmer wieder. Ich weis nicht mal genau was da hochkommt... Einen  18ooo Liter Bio Außenfilter habe ich am laufen. Ca 15 - 20 Goldfische sind drinn. Gefüttert sehr wenig. Die Wasserquali ist gut habe ich messen lassen. Ich bin kurz vorm Zuschüttten. Grüße Volker


----------



## meinereiner (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

du hast ja einen Filter, wahrscheinlich mit USV? Brennt denn die Lampe?
Die Pflanzen in deinem Teich scheinen (zumindest auf den Bilder vom letzten Jahr) noch nicht üppig zu wachsen.
Wenn die richtig wachsen, dann sollte sich das Problem mit den Algen erledigt haben.
Du hast zwar Fische im Teich, die scheinen aber noch relativ klein zu sein, und auf der anderen Seite ist der Teich doch relativ groß (wenn ich auch die Teichtiefe in deinem Profil - 1600 cm - nicht ganz glaube ).

Bei meinem früheren Filter, einem Biotec 10, hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die 'verklumpten' Schwebalgen in den roten Schwämmen zurückgehalten wurden.
Wenn ich die nicht immer regelmäßig ausgewaschen hatte, ist da nichts mehr hängen geblieben.

Möglicherweise ist der Filter auch unterdimensioniert. Teiche mit ausreichend großen Filtern haben eigentlich keine Probleme mit Algen. Zumindest ist das bei mir so
.

Was mir auch auf Bildern aus deiner Bauphase aufgefallen ist, scheint es so zu sein, dass da keine richtige Kapillarsperre gemacht worden ist.
Das heißt die Folie liegt flach auf dem Boden, und darüber die Steine.
Daraus können sich folgende Probleme ergeben:
Durch Regen könnte Wasser und damit auch Nährstoffe aus der Umgebung in den Teich gelangen, wenn der Teich (bzw. das Ufer) tiefer liegt, als die Umgebung. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber auf einer Seite, sieht es so aus, als wenn da ein kleiner 'Hügel' wäre.
Ein anderes Problem wird sich ergeben, wenn dein Teich mal richtig eingewachsen ist. Die Pfanzen aus dem Teich werden dann munter unter und zwischen den Steinen in Richtung Umgebung wurzeln, und damit eine Kapillarbrücke bilden, die dann ordentlich Wasser aus deinem Teich ziehen wird.
Unter der Prämisse, dass ich die Bilder auch richtig interpretiert habe.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Robert, die Folie liegt nicht platt auf der Erde, wir haben einen kleinen Wall aufgeschüttet und die Folie darüber gelegt. Der Kleine Hügel ist nicht mehr da - wollte ich einen Bachlauf erstellen was leider nicht funktioniert hat. Meine Fische sind wirklich noch sehr klein, die Tiefe kannst Du mir schon glauben ich habe vorm Haus die tiefste Stelle. Ja ich haben einen UV Brenner am laufen da mein Teich ansonsten wahrscheinlich nur noch eine geelige Algenmasse wäre. Chemie wollte ich bisher da nicht einbringen aber es scheint wohl leider nicht ander zu gehen. So macht das alles keinen Spass mehr, da palt man sich ab und es wir nicht besser. Der Teich ist nun 3 Jahre alt und sollte wirklich besser aussehen!


----------



## juerg_we (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo volker,
na na ,so schnell gibt man nicht auf,
ich habe mal einen test gemacht.ich habe einen teil des teichwassers in ein kleinen schwimmbecken gepumpt(ca1500l) und dann die unterwasserpflanzen darin "zwischengelagert" nach ca 3 tagen war das wasser im schwimmbecken sternenklar,da habe ich gemerkt dass unterwasserpflanzen lebensnotwendig sind.
das problem mit den klumpen die hochgekommen sind hatte ich auch mal,wie ich das abgestellt habe weis ich leider nicht mehr,aber sie waren auf einmal weg,das war auch in der anfagszeit meines 1sten teiches,ich denke mal pflanzen und warten ist der richtige weg,chemie bitte nicht das hilft nur kurz und bringt nichts,mach mal aktuelle bilder von morgens und abends das man den unterschied sehen kann,wieviel watt hat deine uvc,wie sieht dein filter aus,musst du ihn oft sauber machen???
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2014)

Die UVC hilft nur gegen Schwebealgen, aber nicht gegen Fadenalgen !


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
der Brenner hat 56 Watt, den Filter spüle ich vorsichtig ca alle 3 Monat mal etwas sauber. Foto kann ich mal machen. Sag mal hast Du mein Foto mit dem "Klumpen" gesehen? was sind das für Algen? Fadenalgen doch wohl nicht oder? Ich habe nun im Web gelesen das das Schleimalgen sein sollen? Es würde mich doch mal interessieren was da so hochkommt in meinem Teich!!

Gruss Volker


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2014)

Volker, ich hab auch mal gegoogelt, und auch nur Schleimalgen gefunden. 
Leider ist Dein Bild nicht scharf genug, um richtig was erkennen zu können. 
Mach doch bitte mal ein Besseres. 
Mein Teich ist auch grün, aber eigentlich ist mir das ziemlich wurscht. 
Die Wasserwerte sind okay, und das alleine ist für mich wichtig.
So können meine Fische wenigstens keinen Sonnebrand bekommen, und der __ Fischreiher sieht sie auch nicht.


----------



## juerg_we (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
also mit 3 monaten filterreinigungsintervall ist super aber dann wird ja auch nicht viel aus dem teich geholt oder???.
zu den klumpen,ich denke das ist mulm wo anfängt zu gähren und dann hochsteigt,fällt er auseinander wenn du ihn abfischt
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo habe nun mal Bilder gemacht und hoffe das hilt zur Klärung. Das erste Bild ist von den Dingern die ab mittags bei Sonne oben auf dem Teich schwimmen- morgens ist alles klar. Da heute keine Sonne hier ist konnte ich das auf dem Teich nicht aufnehmen. Das Zweis Bild ist so ein Klumpen der von unten hoch kommt.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2014)

Volker, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Beim Googeln hab ich das gefunden :
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/algen/schleim.htm
Vielleicht hilft es Dir .


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich suche nun seit 2 Monaten was das sein kann und keiner konnte es mir sagen.... Wie soll man etwas bekämpfen wenn man nicht mal weis gegen was man kämpft?


----------



## meinereiner (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

eine Teichtiefe von 160 cm (also 1,6 m) würde ich dir glauben, aber nicht eine Teichtiefe von 1600 cm (also 16 m!).
Die Teichtiefe im Profil wird in cm angegeben nicht in mm .

Ich weiß nicht welchen Filter du betreibst, aber wahrscheinlich so was ähnliches wie einen Biotec 10. Also am Anfang (blaue) Grobschwammpatronen und anschließend die feinen (roten) Feinschwammpatronen. Die roten Patronen sollen ja eigentlich die biologische Filterung übernehmen, und sollten eigentlich demnach nicht oder auch nicht zu sehr ausgewaschen werden. Bei mir habe ich aber die folgende Beobachtung gemacht: Wenn ich die roten Filterschwämme so ca. alle vier Tage (kräftig) ausgewaschen habe, dann ist da richtig kräftig grüne Soße ausgewaschen worden. Wenn die aber zwei (genau weiß ich das nicht mehr) oder mehr Wochen nicht ausgewaschen worden sind, dann wurden die roten Schwämme wieder 'durchgängig' und beim Auswaschen war nichts mehr von grüner Soße zu entdecken, und das Wasser wurde wieder zunehmend grüner. Erst wenn ich die roten Schwämme wieder kräftigst gereinigt hatte, sammelten sich wieder die grünen Schwebalgen im Filterschwamm, und das Wasser wurde auch wieder klarer. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das zu erklären ist, aber so habe ich das beobachtet.
Inzwischen mit meinem 'überdimensionierten' Filter habe ich dahingehend keine Probleme mehr, und diese Reinigunsintervalle (mit dem Filter auswaschen) sind entfallen.

Du hast einen kleinen Uferwall auf dem die Folie liegt? Das heißt Regenwasser kann nicht über diesen Uferwall in den Teich fließen. Aber die Folie liegt flach auf diesem Uferwall?
Wenn dem so ist, dann ist das nicht was im allgemeinen mit einer Kapillarsperre bezeichnet wird. Bei einer richtigen Kapillarsperre wird am Ufer die Folie senkrecht nach oben gezogen. Es ist zwar auch da möglich, dass Pflanzen darüber wurzeln, aber es ist etwas schwieriger für diese. Außerdem lässt sich diese aufstehende Folienkante, die durchaus auch leicht mit Kies überdeckt werden kann, leichter auf Überwurzelung kontrollieren.

Übrigens kann ich dir bei deinem Problem mit dem grünen Wasser sehr gut nachfühlen. Mir ist es genauso ergangen, bis ich darauf gekommen bin, die roten Filterschwämme immer gut auszuwaschen. Die biologische Filterung hat seinerzeit übrigens eine nachgeschalteter Filter mit Kaldnes K1 (so ähnlich wie Helix) übernommen. Der ganze Biotec 10 war praktisch nur für die mechanische Filterung zuständig.

In anderen Fällen, in denen das Wasser nicht klar wurde, war eine defekte UVC Lampe, bzw. ein defektes Vorschaltgerät Schuld.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

sorry das mit der tiefen Angabe tut mir Leid und ich glaube auch alles was Du sagst. Ich habe leider keine roten Filter ..... Kannst Du mir sagen was Du auf meinen Fotos siehst?


----------



## meinereiner (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

kein Problem, ich hab heute auch schon Quatsch geschrieben. USV anstatt UVC. Manchmal funktioniert's halt doch nicht immer 100% da oben .
Was das auf deinen Bildern ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. So bewandert bin ich in der Biologie leider nicht.

Was hast du denn genau für einen Filter? Die roten waren bei mir die ganz feinen Filterschwämme. Vielleicht sind die ja bei dir blau?
Wenn du feine Filterschwämme  hast, dann spül' die doch einfach mal mindestens einmal die Woche kräftig aus. Ich denke das bei deinem Fischbesatz und der Größe deines Teiches die biologische Wirkung deines Filters nicht die große Rolle spielt.

Damals war ich auch am Kämpfen, und konnte nicht verstehen warum bei funktionierender UVC das Wasser nicht klar wird. Ich hatte mal Wasser aus dem Teich in einem Eimer stehen lassen, und man konnte gut beobachten, wie sich die 'verklumpenden' Schwebalgen langsam am Boden absetzten. Aber sie blieben einfach nicht im Filter hängen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hunny (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Robert, bei mir sind die letzten Filter gelb  werde das mal machen was Du geschrieben hast aber ich denke das wird mein Problem nicht lösen da diese sorry scheiß Dinger auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen und das holt meine Pumpe von unten ja nicht raus.... Ich habe so einen SunSun: Bio Teichfilter und bin damit ganz zufrieden!

Grüße Volker

http://images.wiltec.info/50/teichfiltersets/54954.jpg


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,
das, was Du da fotografiert hast, ist ein "Algenteppich", der vom Boden aufgetrieben ist. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass sich keiner zur Zusammensetzung äußern will . Aller "Dreck" im Teich, der als abgegrenzter "Partikel" sichtbar ist, besteht nicht nur aus einem Material wie "Alge", "Cyanobakterie" usw. usf. Du hast da eine komplexe "Lebensgemeinschaft" vor Dir, bis hin zu im Wasser lebenden Insektenlarven. 
Die beste Lösung, dieser "Flatschen" Herr zu werden, ist ein Skimmer, oder der Kescher. Ersterer sammelt auch Blütenstaub und diverse andere Schmutzpartikel heraus. Eine saubere Wasseroberfläche lässt mehr Licht durch (gut für UW-Pflanzen, und schlecht für eine nur oberflächliche Erwärmung). Der zweite, wichtigere Effekt in meinen Augen ist der verbesserte Gasaustausch an der Teichoberfläche, den man auch anders (oberflächennaher Auslauf) erreicht.
Wenn Du solche Beläge nicht magst, kannst Du auch den Teichboden "sedimentfrei" halten, dann wachsen solche Teppiche nicht oder ganz schlecht. In einem regelmäßßig gereinigten Pool, oder einem stark "begründeltem" Teich wird man so etwas weniger finden. Das wäre eine dritte Lösung, die bei "Pflanzenmangel" schnell zu einem grünen Wasser führt.


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2014)

> *Ich kann schon verstehen, dass sich keiner zur Zusammensetzung äußern will *.



Hallo Rolf,
erklär mir doch bitte mal, was diese blöde Äußerung soll ? 
Wenn ich wüßte, was es ist, hätte ich es geschrieben .


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jolantha und @all,

es geht weniger darum sich nicht äußern zu wollen, sondern man kann die Zusammensetzung der aufschwimmenden Fladen ohne Mikroskop ganz einfach nicht bestimmen. Wahrscheinlich sind viele Teichbesitzer derzeit am Abschöpfen der hässlichen Fladen und bei jedem wird sich der "Dreck" anderes zusammensetzten. Bei mir sind es im Moment  hauptsächlich verschiedene Blaualgen aber auch Kieselalgen, die mit dem Bodensediment aufschwimmen, gerade gestern habe ich mir eine Probe im Mikroskop angesehen. Mein Wasser ist vollkommen klar und ich kann gut beobachten wie sich die Fladen vom glatten Boden lösen, da mein Teichboden nicht mit Substrat bedeckt ist. Da ich keinen Filter habe, aber jeden Tag Sonnenschein von April bis November, bleibt mir also nur das tägliche Abschöpfen, da mir zur gründlichen Absaugung das Wasser fehlt, ich muss damit heuer nämlich besonders sparen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,
auch ich kann dir leider nicht erläutern, 
um welche Art Algen oder Klumpen es sich hier handelt.

Doch um dir Mut zu machen, nicht aufzugeben...
wage ich den Versuch eines Lösungsansatzes, welcher mir als erstes einfallen würde.

(ich keschere z.B. täglich Fadenalgen sowie abgesunkene Blätter etc. vom Teichgrund,
es sind nur immer kleine Mengen, aber so bildet sich kaum Mulm)

An deinem Teich, mit diesem Problem
würde ich als erstes mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher,
versuchen so viel wie möglich der "Biomasse" vom Teichboden zu entfernen.
Des weiteren hat mir  gegen grünes Wasser meine eigenbau Vliesfilter Tonne geholfen.
(In der Tonne befinden sich übereinander verschieden grobe/feine Filtermatten und zum Schluss, mehrere Lagen 2cm starke Vliesmatten, da läuft mein komplettes Teichwasser durch, bevor es über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich fließt.)
Darin bleibt extrem viel Schmodder und Schwebealgen hängen.
Seitdem habe ich glasklares Wasser.
Außerdem bewege ich  den anfallenden feinen " Teichdreck" immer mal wieder in richtung Pumpe,
damit auch die weniger erfassten Teichwasserregionen gereinigt werden.

Vielleicht konnte ich dir damit die eine oder andere Anregung mitgeben.

Viel Glück und niemals aufgeben!
Bine


----------



## hunny (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Schlammsauger gekauft und über 400 kg Schlamm abgesaugt. Fast der ganze Modder war raus aus dem Teich und trotzdem habe ich solche Probleme!
Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt - ich habe kein grünes Wasser sondern nur diesen Mist der jeden Tag auf neue nach oben kommt. An einem schönen Sonnentag ist bis mittags alles ok und dann geht es los. Bis Abends ist die gesammte Wasseroberfläche eine grüne Masse. Seit Wochen hole ich den Grind da in mühevoller Kescherarbeit heraus und dünge meinen Garten damit. 
Es wird aber eingfach nicht weniger und meine Lust wird auch immer weniger mich jeden Abend eine 3/4 Stunde da hinzustellen und das Zeug da heraus zu holen. Auch einen Skimmer hatte ich schon am laufen aber dieses grüne Zeug ist soviel das es mir sofort die gesammte erste Filterkammer zusetzt! Ich würde Ecuh so gerne ein Foto davon zeigen aber leider scheint seit gestern die Sonne hier nicht mehr - hat aber den Vorteil das der Teich sauber aussieht


----------



## meinereiner (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

ich muss zugeben, dass ich das etwas missverstanden habe. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass eines deiner Probleme auch grünes Wasser ist.
Zu schreibst in deinem letzten Beitrag, dass du kein grünes Wasser hast. In deinem Album sind die letzten Bilder vom letzten Jahr und da ist das Wasser zwar nicht total trübe, aber es ist doch auch nicht ganz klar. Bei deinem Video mit deinem Fischen (find' ich übrigens nett, wie dir die Fisch folgen ) ist das Wasser ja auch grünlich.
Ich mich muss mich da übrigens auch dem Jürgen anschließen. Wenn du nur alle drei Monate deinen Filter reinigst (einfach so, oder weil er verschmutzt ist, und nichts mehr durch geht?), dann kann der Dreck ja auch nicht aus dem Teich raus kommen. Insofern ist es klar, dass sich innerhalb von drei Jahren soviel Mulm angesammelt hat. Und das dürfte die Grundlage für dein Algenproblem sein.
Wenn du den Mulm jetzt raus geholt hast, dann ist das schon mal gut. Wasch' deine gelben Filter (das dürften die feinen Filterschwämme sein, die kommen nach den blauen oder?) mal alle paar Tage kräftig (mehrmals spülen und ausdrücken) aus. Das ist zwar auch eine Schweinearbeit, aber vielleicht wird es dann besser.
Und dann kann man sich eine bessere Lösung überlegen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2014)

Skimmer, nutzen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2014)

Servus Volker


hunny schrieb:


> Seit Wochen hole ich den Grind da in mühevoller Kescherarbeit heraus und dünge meinen Garten damit.


Du hast das richtig erkannt, es ist Dünger. Dünger der eine neue Algenkolonie düngt. Ein ewiger Kreislauf.

Habe mir deine Bilder angesehen.

Sehr schön angelegt 

Allerdings die faustgroßen Steine > in den entstandenen Hohlräumen können sich feste Ausscheidungen/Blätter/Sonstiges bestens zur biologischen Zerlegung sammeln = Algenfutter

Auch durch die Fütterung der Fische fütterst du die Algen.

Warum habe ich überhaupt diese Algen ... siehe die beiden Sätze oben.

Die festen Ausscheidungen der Fische, einfallendes Laub/Blütenstaub/Dreck sinkt zum Teichboden. Dort kümmern sich sofort Bakterien diesen Dreck in seine Bestandteile zu zerlegen. Es entstehen diese hellgrünen, handtellergroßen Klumpen. Es können auch noch eingeschlossene schimmelige Feststoffe (Blätter, Futter) darin sein.
Durch die Sonneneinstrahlung beginnt eine Photosynthese bei der Gase freigesetzt werden. Diese Gase lassen den Klumpen zur Teichoberfläche aufsteigen.

Keine Sonne > keine Photosynthese, keine Gase, kein aufsteigen.

Verhindern: Fische nicht füttern, Akurat (zeitnah) einfallenden Dreck, mittels Skimmer sofort herausholen.
Wenn der Filter sofort verstopft ist, ist er zu klein.

Würde Dir einen Vorabscheider (Siebfilter) wie einen US III (Compactsieve II) vorschlagen. Danach einen Selbstbau-Tonnenfilter zur biologischen Reinigung.
Auch einen Pflanzenfilter als Nitratverwerter könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Würde die Pumpe aber 24/7 laufen lassen.

Anregungen findest du zum Filterbau genug.


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Hy Totto
Aber wenns doch vom Grund aufsteigt?
Ich denke, wo *400kg*! Modder lagen, da wird vielleicht noch mehr drin sein?

@ Volker
Sag mal ,
dein Teich ist doch erst 3 Jahre alt, wie kann denn da 400kg Modder zusammen kommen?
Ich denke, da solltest du wirklich nochmal mit dem Schlammsauger durch.
Dein Wasser, ist meiner Meinung nach auch grün,

KLAR sieht für mich so aus:

    in 1m Sichttiefe Kies und Sand

und eben keine Algen und kein Modder.
Gib nicht auf, alles ist machbar.
Viel Erfolg
Bine

P.S. Helmut war schneller...
Ich kann ihm nur zustimmen


----------



## hunny (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. Ich habe die Filter nicht öfter ausgewaschen da man mir damals hier im Forum gerade davon abgeraten hatte weil es ein Biofilter sei und wenn ich den ständig waschen würde er nicht funktionieren würde.... Also werde ich es nun anders machen und die gelben  Filter alle 4 Tage auswaschen so wie nun vorgeschlagen. Zu meinem Wassser. es sind keine aktuellen Fotos von meinem Teich online. Das Wasser ist zwar nicht so klar wie auf dem Foto von Bine aber ich kann immerhinn die Unterwasserpflanzen am Boden sehen. Das geht erst seit dem ich den UV Brenner am laufen habe. Vorher war er wirklich gift grün. Den Moder den ich abgesaugt habe wurde gewogen als er gerade aus dem Teich kam und wird daher sehr viel Wasser beinhaltet haben. Der Teich wird im frühen Herbst mit einem großem Netz abgedeckt und das machen wir erst wieder weg wenn das gesammte Herbstlaub im Frühjahr verschwunden ist. 
Die Fische bekommen nur noch am Sonntag ;-) Morgen etwas zu fressen und auch gerade soviel wie sich wegmapfen können. Da bin ich schon sehr vorsichtig geworden.
Zu dem Skimmer den ich im Einsatz hatte - er hat mir ja den ganzen Dreck abgesaugt und ich hatte ihn mit der ersten Kammer von meinem Teichfilter verbunden aber wie gesagt nach einem Tag war die erste Kammer so voll mit grünem schmodder das er übergelaufen ist. Ich habe den Filter dann 2 mal täglich spülen müssen damit es überhaupt noch geht. Nach 2 Wochen hatte ich darauf echt keinen Bock mehr weil es ja auch wirklich überhaupt nicht bringt! Außerdem kann ich nicht immer zu Hause sein und darauf aufpassen. Meine Pumpe läuft permanent und wird nicht abgeschaltet. 
Junge Junge was habe ich nun schon an Geld und Zeit aufgewandt und nun absolut keinen Erfolg verbuchen können - das ist schon sehr frustran   Danke Euch trotzdem für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Halt die Ohren steif Volker,
das wrd schon werden, 
wenn du viele der hier gegebenen Tipps durchprobierst.
Nur Mut
Bine


----------



## hunny (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Bine, ich glaub Euch das ja auch alles und werde auch versuchen die Dinge noch zu verwirklichen aber wie gesagt für dieses Jahr habe ich die Hukke wirklich gestrichen voll  außer der UV Brenner war alles wie gesagt absolut sinnlos.... deshalb fragte ich Anfangs in meinem postin ja auch nach diesem Technischen Wundergerät weil ich das als letzen Strohhalm sehe an den ich micht klammern wollte!


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Volker,
der Sommer, dauert doch noch an,
und der Keschereinsatz,
kann abends ja auch so etwas wie Entspannung und Abschalten vom Alltag sein
Ich kann gut verstehen, dass du die Frustgrenze bereits erreicht hast.
Wenn du meinst , der "T-Flow Tronic 35" könnte helfen...
Allerdings habe ich doch einige Bedenken, deiner  süßen Fischfamilie wegen.

Aber AUFGEBEN, gilt hier nicht


----------



## meinereiner (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

wie ich schon vorher mal schrieb, ich kann dir nachfühlen. Auch ich habe meine Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Nur halt schon zu einer Zeit, in der es noch keine Foren gab, die einem Hilfe hätte geben können.
Im Endeffekt dürfte es so sein, dass dein Filter (und die Pumpe) einfach ein paar Nummern zu klein ist für deine Teichgröße.
Wenn der Teich schon schön eingewachsen wäre, dann wäre es sicher auch leichter.
Aber grundsätzlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, je größer die Filteranlage desto geringer der Zeitaufwand zur Pflege.
Ich hatte früher alle vier Tage die Filterschwämme auswaschen müssen, und jeden Tag aus dem Bogensiebfilter ein bis zwei Hände voll Algen entfernen müssen, dazu musste ab und zu der Bogensiebfilter abgespritzt werden, und dann ist ab und zu noch der Schwimmer hängen geblieben, sodass entweder zuviel oder zuwenig Wasser durch floss.
In den Urlaub zu fahren war dann auch immer etwas schwierig, weil man ja dann eine kompetente Person gebraucht hat, die das dann auch alles bewerkstelligen konnte.
Heute ist das alles kein Problem mehr. Den Filter (also den Vortex und den Bürstenfilter) reinige ich alle paar (so ca. sechs) Wochen.
Wie ich auch vorher schon erwähnte. Es ist richtig, die feinen Filterschwämme sind eigentlich für die biologische Filterung zuständig. Aber bei deiner Teichgröße spielt das momentan eher keine Rolle, außerdem sind ja noch die groben Schwämme davor, und da siedeln sich auch Bakterien an.
Ich glaube es ist erst mal wichtig für dich zu sehen, dass der Teich bzw. die Probleme damit behandelbar sind.

Übrigens vermute ich, dass dein Teich mehr hat als die von dir angegebenen 12000 Liter.
Eine Frage noch zur Pumpe, bzw. zum Zulauf. Welche Schlauchgröße hast du denn, und wie lang ist der Schlauch von der Pumpe bis zum Filter?

Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, war das doch so: Üppiges Algenwachstum, schlechtes Wasserpflanzenwachstum, und umgekehrt, oder?
Wo sind die Fachleute?

Und wie Bine sagt, nicht aufgeben. Ist doch ein schöner Teich, den du das hast.


Servus
Robert


----------



## hunny (21. Juli 2014)

Du wirst schon recht haben und ich bin auch nicht der Type der aufgibt - nun brauche ich glaube erstmal wieder ein paar Tage Ruhe und dann geht es wieder weiter! Aber es ist schon sehr hilfreich hier mal seinen Frust bei Leuten ablassen zu können die verstehen was mich so ärgert. Meine Nachbarn lachen mich schon aus weil ich mich so über meinen Teich ärgere.....


----------



## hunny (21. Juli 2014)

Hi robert,
ich habe eine 1 " Leitung von der Pumpe zum Filter. Die Leitung ist ca  8 Meter lang da ich am Anfang den Fehler gemacht hatte die Pumpe genau unter dem Einlauf in den Teich platziert zu haben sollte ich sie nach hinten in den Teich versetzen. Ich habe diesen Filter am laufen:
http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...0l-Durchlauffilter-Teich-Filter-CBF-350C.html der sollte doch eigendlich reichen selbst mit Fischen - zumindestens nach den Angaben die drauf stehen!


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2014)

hunny schrieb:


> Zu dem Skimmer den ich im Einsatz hatte - er hat mir ja den ganzen Dreck abgesaugt und ich hatte ihn mit der ersten Kammer von meinem Teichfilter verbunden aber wie gesagt nach einem Tag war die erste Kammer so voll mit grünem schmodder das er übergelaufen ist. Ich habe den Filter dann 2 mal täglich spülen müssen damit es überhaupt noch geht. Nach 2 Wochen hatte ich darauf echt keinen Bock


Vielleicht mal so einen Schwimmskimmer mit Luftheber und Leggin-Sack basteln. Da holst du das was hoch kommt raus und hast es nicht gleich im Filter ... Überlaufen ist bei so einem Konstruckt auch nicht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/#post-449741
Das ganze nur nicht mit einem Raschelsack sondern mit zum Beispiel einer Leggins gemäß Werner
*https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/#post-467044*

Damit könntest du weiter kommen und den Teich sauber bekommen.


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Volker, vielleicht habe ich es überlesen,
aber
wie viel fördert deine Teichpumpe denn in der Stunde?

Ich habe für meinen 15000Liter Teich,
nur eine 3600l/h Pumpe und das funktioniert bestens.
(allerdings kenne ich mich nicht wirklich richtig gut mit der Technik und deren Zusammenhänge aus,
ich mache immer "learning by doing" und das funktioniert bisher prima)
Habe mal eine 20000Liter Pumpe ausprobiert,
aber damit bläst es mir die Pflanzen aus dem Bachlauf, also eher überdimensioniert.

Und zur Idee von Totto,:
aus genau diesem Grund hatte ich damals , nach meinem Leggings Versuch und VLCVF mini Versuch :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-3-oder-meine-endgültige-vliesfilter-lösung.38637/
meine Tonne gebaut und ich schwöre wirklich darauf.
Vielleicht versuchst du mal, nach einer kreativen Ruhephase,
etwas umzudenken.
 Dein Teich ist so schön, es wäre schade drum!
Bine


----------



## hunny (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich habe eine 12ooo Liter Pumpe am laufen. Das mit dem Luftheber ist nun wieder etwas was mir doch sehr helfen könnte. Die Technik wie so ein Teil funktioniert leuchtet mir ein aber dann - wie installiere ich es im Teich das es nicht umfällt oder untergeht und ist es so gedacht das man den Standort wechseln muss? So ein Teil kann ja nicht den ganzen Teichboden von einer Stelle aus absaugen


----------



## hunny (22. Juli 2014)

sorry das ich hier weiter schreibe aber konnte dem letzten Posting nichts mehr hinzufügen! Eine weitere Frage stellt sich mir da noch - diese Luftheber sind unten offen oder? Kann man da nicht außversehen Fische mit durchsaugen? Tschuldigung wenn die Frage nun blöd war aber ich schaue nun seit über 1,5 Stunden und finde darauf keine Antwort. Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal ins Bett gehen....


----------



## hunny (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, habe nun mal in meiner Restekiste gekramt und so einen kleinen Luftheber gebaut - der läuft im Moment mit meinen Kompressor weil ich das nur mal testen möchte was das bringt. Werde das nun eine Woche laufen lassen und schauen. Wenn das gut klapp werde ich einen Großen bauen. Habe natürlich eine Leggins Größe 38 verwand  Konnte dann auch eben mal ein Foto machen wie mein Teich mit ein bisschen Sonne aussieht.... 

Grüße Volker


----------



## meinereiner (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

Deine 12000er Pumpe, hast du eine genaue Bezeichnung (Hersteller, Type?).
Ich denke dein 8 m Schlauch in 1" könnte einen Engpass darstellen. Aber mit Pumpenkennlinie könnte man das ungefähr berechnen, wieviel Durchfluss da in deinem Filter ankommt.

Du bist ja flott unterwegs mit dem Bau deines provisorischen Lufthebers .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Den Luftheber, finde ich auch klasse
Ein Zeichen für:
Nicht aufgeben, sondern handeln
Bine


----------



## hunny (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
was ich da für eine Pumpe genau drinn habe weiß ich leider nicht  hab die vor drei Jahren dort eingebaut und es wirklich vollkommen vergessen. Finde auch die Unterlagen im Moment nicht. War glaube ich eine Heissner. Der Filter ist immer gut gefüllt mit der pumpe - ich glaube wenn da noch mehr ankäme würde er überlaufen!  Habe heute dann auch die Letzte Filterkammer ordentlich gereinigt. Nun werde ich schauen was der Luftherber so macht. Was für eine Luftpumpe ( welche Literzahl ) braucht man so im Durchschnitt damit das richtig funktioniert? Mein Kompressor ist mit der Geschichte ständig am laufen. Wenn man so schaut gibt es ja Pumpen von 10 bis 80 l/min  Grüße Volker


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2014)

hunny schrieb:


> Die Technik wie so ein Teil funktioniert leuchtet mir ein aber dann - wie installiere ich es im Teich das es nicht umfällt oder untergeht und ist es so gedacht das man den Standort wechseln muss?


 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/attachments/101/101234-f4fecc8e49a567be60e5351092f3d416.jpg

Hier war des Bild wie es als Skimmer die Oberfläche absaugt. Schwimmend in einer Styroper Platte.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Volker,

ich hab mal durchgerechnet, wie groß dein Durchfluss in etwas sein müsste, bzw. wie groß die Verluste durch den 1" Schlauch sind.
Eine Heissner 12000 hab ich nicht gefunden, ich hab dafür die Kennlinie einer Oase 12000 genommen.
Die hat bei Höhe 0 einen Durchfluss von 12000 Litern und kann bis knapp über 5 m pumpen (da kommt natürlich nichts mehr raus).

Die Rohr- (oder Schlauch) Kennlinie hab ich mithilfe von druckverlust.de erstellt. Einmal eine für 1" und einmal eine für 1,5 ". Jeweils für eine Länge von 8 Metern.
Als Wasserhöhe die überwunden werden muss, habe ich 0,5 Meter angenommen. 
Für den Rauigkeitswert habe ich 0,0016 mm angenommen. Das ist relativ glatt. Wenn der Schlauch tatsächlich rauer sein sollte, dann müssten die ermittelten
Werte nach unten korrigiert werden.

Für einen 1" Schlauch (25,4 mm Innendurchmesser) komme ich demnach für diese Pumpe auf einen Wert von ca. 85 l/min.
Für einen 1,5" Schlauch (38,1 mm Innendurchmesser) komme ich auf einen Wert von ca. 145 l/min.

Die tatsächlichen absoluten Werte können natürlich abweichen, aber der prozentuale Unterschied zwischen dem 1" und dem 1,5" Schlauch werden in etwa bleiben.

Du hattest ja geschrieben, du befürchtest, dass wenn der Durchfluss größer wäre dein Filter überlaufen würde.
Laut Hersteller wäre der Filter bei Koibesatz für ein Teichvolumen von 20000 Litern ausreichend. Wenn man dann davon ausgeht, dass ein Koiteich so alle zwei Stunden umgewälzt werden soll, bedeutet das einen Durchfluss von 10000 Liter pro Stunde (166 l/min). Also sollte der Filter vom Durchfluss her betrachtet mit 145 l/min kein Problem haben. Wenn die Filterschwämme dann öfters gereinigt werden müssen weil nichts mehr durchgeht, dann bedeutet das ja nur, dass auch anständig Schmutz aus dem Teich entfernt worden ist, was ja im Endeffekt dem Teich zugute kommt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hunny (26. Juli 2014)

Moin Robert,
man da hast Du dir ja viel Mühle gemacht DANKE Ich werde dann mal den Schlauch wohl tauschen müssen. Aber auch nicht unbedingt schlecht dann könnnte ich gleich mal schauen was ich für eine Pumpe da unten habe  

Grüße Volker


----------

